# Leiterquerschnittbestimmung



## eloelo (30 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal ein wenig Hilfe zur richten Auswahl von Leitungen.
Wir haben ein Bedientabelau mit Not-Halt und einigen Tastern (Siemens-Taster). Diese schließen wir zur Zeit mit einer LIYY Leitung 0,34mm² an. Die Leitung wird in Installationskanälen verlegt und dann im Schaltschrank auf die SPS angeschlossen.
Jetzt ist die Frage aufgetaucht ob wir in unseren Anlagen überhaupt den Querschnitt 0,34mm² verwenden dürfen. Hierbei habe ich in die Norm geschaut VDE 0100-520. In dieser steht das bei fester Verlegung und Mantelleitungen für Melde und Steuerstromkreise Kupferadern von mind. 0
,5mm² verwendet werden dürfen. Allerdings mit einer Anmerkung das in Melde- und Steuerstromkreisen für elektronische Betriebsmittel ein Mindestquerschnitt von 0,1mm² zulässig ist.
Ich verstehe jetzt den Unterschied nicht wann ich mit 0,1mm² oder 0,5mm² rechnen muss.
Ist nun mein Taster ein solches elektronische Betriebsmittel wo ich praktisch bei meinem 0,34mm² bleiben kann?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## INST (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo eloelo,

Wenn es um Querschnitte geht kommt immer die Farge nach der Absicherung des Stromkreis. Bei einer Absicherung mit 10A (auch 24V) solltest Du 0,75mm² oder 1mm² benutzen. Bei geringerer Absicherung kannst Du entsprechend weniger benutzen. Je kleiner der Querschnitt und je größer die Leitungslänge desto schlechter fliegt die Sicherung.
Bei 24V - Stromkreise setzten wir nur noch elektronische Sicherungen ein (z.B. MICO von Murr).

Gruß
INST


----------



## eloelo (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo INST,

wir benutzen auch die MICO von Murr und für die Taster stellen wir meist 1A ein. Da diese ja nur Signale an die SPS liefern brauchen wir keine höhere Absicherung.
Also wäre doch das dann mit 0,34mm² in Ordnung. Ich bin mir etwas unsicher wegen der 0100-520 was ich da gelesen habe wegen dem Mindestquerschnitt.


----------



## INST (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo eloelo,

wieso VDE 0100-520 ? Wenn du eine elekrische Maschine hast gilt VDE0113-1.
Dort sind unter Punkt 12.2 in einer Tabelle (Tabelle 5) die Mindestquerschnitte angegeben.
Nach dieser Tabelle währe 0,34mm² in einer mehradrigen Leitung für Steuerstromkreise zulässig (min. 0,2mm²).

Es gilt:

*vde*

Gruß 
INST


----------



## eloelo (2 Dezember 2009)

Hallo INST,

stimmt wieso habe ich nicht gleich da rein geschaut. Habe mir das schnell angeschaut und bin fündig geworden.
Vielen Dank.


----------

